# Zesty 714



## alex714 (9. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon, dass das 714 jetzt aus carbon ist?
Würdet ihr dieses Rad empfehlen?
Ich habe mich in 3 Radläden bezüglich eines Carbon-Rahmens erkundigt.
2 haben mir davon abgeraten Carbon zu nehmen und 1 hat gemeint er 
hätte da keine bedenken.
Ich mache mir da gerade Gedanken drüber, ob ich das 714 oder das 514 nehme.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir das 714 geholt. Ich habe bei DIESEM carbon bike keine Bedenken. LP haben schon letztes Jahr bewiesen, dass sie fullies aus Carbon bauen können. Welcher Trottel da pauschal von diesem Material abrät ist mir schleierhaft. In den meißten Fällen sind das Leute, die sich in den letzten Jahren nicht wirklich mit dieser Technik auseinandergesetzt haben.
Stell dir mal vor die hätten recht: Alle Formel 1 Ingenieure, Fluzgzeugkonstrukteure und Raumfahrttechniker wären ja dümmer als die...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Dezember 2009)

Carbon ist als Werkstoff doch mittlerweile so weit erprobt, daß man sich da im AM-Bereich bei einer guten Verarbeitung und hochwertigen Fasern keine Gedanken mehr machen muß. Das zeigen auch andere Hersteller und Lapierre (Specialized, Scott, Ghost, etc.) arbeitet ja auch nicht erst seit gestern mit Carbon.
Klar hat Carbon auch Nachteile, wie der schlechteren Diagnostozierbarkeit von Schäden, aber die Vorteile (steifer, leichter) überwiegen da meiner Meinung nach. Mußt du allerdings für dich selbst entscheiden, wie du das gewichtest.


----------



## alex714 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich will nur nicht, dass wenn ich mal auf die fresse falle, ich mir gleich 
darüber gedanken machen muss ob das teil jetzt schon defekt ist oder nicht.
Ich will auch des öfteren im hochgebirge fahren, wie sieht das denn mit steinschlägen aus?
ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das ding gleich hinüber ist, das kann sich doch kein hersteller erlauben.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil die einen so und die anderen so sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Jockelmatz (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Unterrohr ist doch normalerweise mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt, und so grosse Steine, dass der Rahmen beschädigt wird, kann ein Reifen garnicht aufwirbeln  
Ich hab das 714er aus  2009 mit Hinterbau aus Carbon, völlig problemlos.
Deine Bedenken kannst Du vergessen!


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Dezember 2009)

alex714 schrieb:


> Ich will nur nicht, dass wenn ich mal auf die fresse falle, ich mir gleich
> darüber gedanken machen muss ob das teil jetzt schon defekt ist oder nicht.



Wenn du schon Bauchschmerzen bei dieser Entscheidung hast, nimm doch den Alurahmen und investiere den Rest der Kohle in ein paar hübsche Teile und einen langen Bikeurlaub.


----------



## alex714 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja so werde ich das auch machen!

Ich kaufe mir das 514 und tausche ein paar teile aus.

Dann hab ich trotzdem ein geiles rad und bin auch beruhigt 


Gruß
Alex


----------

